# Sanitary cut



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi guys i need help here. i want to give my mit a sanitary cut, can anyone please show pictures or steps on where i have to cut my poor baby has alot of poo stiking to her and she gets all scared and runs around with her tail between her legs







so i need to get rid of some hair but dont know where to cut i dont want it to look all uneven from teh back.. please help thanks a bunch


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Sparkey wont let me take pictures of behind there. but I have a video







sorry that's the best I can do. I also keep his tail shorter. the groomer shaves everything around his butt and on his tummy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GG1wl_utzrs


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

This probably isn't quite what you had in mind... but my pups were having cleanliness issues back there too, so I bought a tiny, cheap, battery-powered pet clipper from Wal-Mart and basically shaved around the anus. It isn't pretty, but it solved the problem for now. I trimmed the surrounding area further with thinning shears after taking the photo and it looks a bit more finished now. 










It was pretty much trial and error for me. I don't have many great tips except that if you do it yourself, make sure you have a secure hold on the dog (I held her firmly on a high table under my left arm with her rear half at the front for easy access). Have everything you possibly might need within reach before you start so you can get it done quickly and not traumatize your pup unnecessarily. I worked up to the clipping by introducing the clipper to my pups a few times for a day or so for short periods... first giving them treats while running it (not clipping), then touching them in places with the non clipper side (where you hold it) so they get used to the vibration and noise (again while giving them treats), then the next day I just went for it... and it was actually pretty easy. I was more nervous than I should have been and you'll probably find the same. If your dog's already used to the sound/feel of clippers on her body, then it should be fairly easy. 

I'm not sure that's the best way to go about it, but it worked for me. Maybe someone more experienced will have better tips for you. I'm a grooming newbie.









Good luck!


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

Thank you both so much for your responses. i really appreciate it and i will try them, agian thank you.


----------

